# [wifi] Problème de configuration WIFI [Résolu]

## smu

Bonsoir,

J'ai quelques soucis pour compléter la configuration de ma connexion.

Je me doute que je ne suis pas loin de la solution mais là, je câle.

iwlist scan me renvoie bien tous les point d'accès disponibles dans ma voisinage (y compris le mien).

Voici les éléments que je pense utile afin qu'un participant puisse m'aider.

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig eth0
> 
> eth0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"xxxxxxxxxxxx"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:x.xxx GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
> ...

 

Le problème est que j'ai besoin d'une IPv4 mais le client dhcp n'a pas l'air de trouver un serveur.

Je pense que c'est un problème de chiffrement WPA.

Quel est la marche à suivre pour compléter ce paramétrage ?

D'avance merci

smuLast edited by smu on Sun Mar 23, 2008 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *smu wrote:*   

> ifconfig eth0
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
> 
> inet6 addr: fe80::213:ceff:fe9c:7823/64 Scope:Link

 

Tu as besoin de l'ipv6 ? Si non, désactive-le dans ton noyau !

Si tu as accès au routeur, il est peut-être aussi possible de le configurer pour qu'il ne traite que l'ipv4 ?

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense que c'est un problème de chiffrement WPA.

 

Pas l'impression : puisque ton eth0 est "up" c'est que ta clé est acceptée et tu obtiens bel et bien un bail (... mais en ipv6  :Wink: )

----------

## polytan

Sinon, tu peux essayer d'émerger wpa_supplicant avec le USE "qt" pour avoir wpa_gui, qui facilite beaucoup le wpa sous linux.

Pour l'ipv6,à moins de n'avoir mis QUE cela dans ton noyau (pas un poil d'ipv4) je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ferait un soucis pour ton interface qu'il y ai v4 et v6.

----------

## yoyo

 *smu wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai quelques soucis pour compléter la configuration de ma connexion.
> 
> Je me doute que je ne suis pas loin de la solution mais là, je câle.
> ...

 @ghoti : tu es sûr que le chiffrement fonctionne ?

Après, ça fait un moment que je ne fais plus de wifi et je ne suis jamais passé par wpa_supplicant (rt2500 powered) ...

Sinon smu, tu as quel chipset wifi ?

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Vu que l'interface à l'air d'être en haut, je penche pour un problème de route.

Que te donne la commande 

```
route
```

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   iwconfig eth0
> 
> eth0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"xxxxxxxxxxxx"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:x.xxx GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
> ...

 

Tiens oui, c'est curieux !   :Confused: 

Pourtant, à première vue, son wpa_supplicant.conf a l'air correct, non ?

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pourtant, à première vue, son wpa_supplicant.conf a l'air correct, non ?

 Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais utilisé wpa_supplicant vu que le support du WPA était natif sur le ralink rt2500 ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## smu

Bonsoir,

Avant tout, merci pour votre aide.

Ci-dessous, il y a les réponses au différentes questions.

@ghoti

J'ai désactivé l'IPv6 mais le résultat n'est pas plus probant.

ifconfig eth0

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:3 errors:2 dropped:2 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:33448 (32.6 Kb) TX bytes:38904 (37.9 Kb)

Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000 Memory:c4007000-c4007fff

@yoyo

Justement, c'est tout là question. Je ne crois pas que le chiffrement fonctionne.

Pour le chipset, c'est du Intel PRO 2200BG

@titoucha

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

smu

----------

## ghoti

As-tu essayé de d'attribuer une IP fixe au lieu d'utiliser d'utiliser dhcp ?

Tu as accès à la config du serveur dhcp ?

----------

## smu

B'soir,

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"
> ...

 

Mais cela ne résous pas mon problème...

Je commence à désespérer, si quelqu'un a une idée de procédure pour trouver l'origine du problème, je suis preneur.

smu

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  le support du WPA était natif sur le ralink rt2500 ...  

 

lol, quand il voulait bien marcher :p

@smu: Comment essaies-tu de te connecter? 

Tu utilises juste la commande wpa_supplicant ... ou bien tu te sers du script /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ?Last edited by Adrien on Fri Mar 21, 2008 11:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    le support du WPA était natif sur le ralink rt2500 ...   

 

Heu, faudrait rendre à yoyo ce qui est à yoyo !  :Wink: 

Moi j'ai un rt2870 (D-Link DWA-140), piloté par le driver ralink (pas d'ebuild  :Sad: ), et il n'a pas l'air de supporter le wpa en natif ...

Par contre, ça t'explose une connexion ethernet 100 Mbps s'il n'y a pas trop de murs   :Cool: 

(Bon, le prob, c'est que le reste est en gigabit ...)

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu, faudrait rendre à yoyo ce qui est à yoyo ! 

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## smu

@ Adrien

Pour l'instant, j'utilise le script /etc/init.d/net.eth0...

Je vais essayer avec wpa_supplicant.

smu

----------

## Adrien

Ok et lorsque tu fais un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ,as-tu un message d'erreur?

Pour la commande wpa_supplicant je te conseille de lui passer l'option -d ou -dd histoire d'en savoir plus...

----------

## smu

Adrien,

Si je lance /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start --verbose :

 *Quote:*   

> Starting eth0
> 
>   Loading networking modules for eth0
> 
>     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4
> ...

 

iwconfig eth0 donne :

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"xxxxxxxxxxxx"  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   
> 
>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  
> ...

 

Si je lance wpa_supplicant -i eth0 -Dwext -c /etc/wap_supplicant/wap_supplicant.conf -dd :

 *Quote:*   

> Initializing interface 'eth0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> 
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> 
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> ...

 

iwconfig eth0 donne :

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      radio off  ESSID:off/any  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
> 
>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0  
> ...

 

Si cela vous donne des idées, je suis prêt à tout pour que cela fonctionne.

smu

----------

## smu

B'soir,

Je viens de trouver la solution et je poste depuis le poste, et en wifi, qui me posait problème.

Voilà le contenu du fichier /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ap_scan=1
> 
> network={
> ...

 

Merci de m'avoir aider.

smu

----------

